# 4TH ST. PARK IN MODESTO CA...FAMILIA AND FRIENDZ REUNION...



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

*4TH ST...REUNION...MODESTO CALIFAZ...CRUIZ LIKE WE USTO..BACK IN THE DAYZ...KICKBACK...TALK ABOUT OLD TIMEZ...AND ENJOY THE LOWRIDING AROUND THE PARK...NOT A CARSHOW...ITZ ALL ABOUT CRUIZING YUR RIDE...*


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

*PURO OLDIEZ...AND OLD SKOOL MUSIC....NO NEW CRAP ALLOWED..OR U WILL BE ESCORTED OFF THE PARK...*


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

*T T P T...*:machinegun:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

..*CRUIZIN 4TH ST PARK...LOW N SLOW....YUP*


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)




----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

THATS WASSUP.......ITS GONNA BE OFF THE CHAIN HOMIES.......


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> *PURO OLDIEZ...AND OLD SKOOL MUSIC....NO NEW CRAP ALLOWED..OR U WILL BE ESCORTED OFF THE PARK...*


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

_T T P T HOMIES............._


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

*YUP....TO THE PINCHE TOP....*:machinegun:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

*CHECK OUT...MY 66 SS IMPALA...USTO CRUIZ THIZ AROUND CALLE CUATRO..WESTSIDE MODESTO...YUP...WAY BACK...*


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

*T T P T......*:machinegun:


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

_LOOKS LIKE ITS GONNA BE A GREAT SHOWING.......FACE BOOK HAS GOTTEN SOOOOOOO MUCH ATTENTION ON THIS ISSUE.......ITS GONNA BE GREAT....


SPACE IS LIMITED.......SO RSVP AND GET THERE EARLY IF YOU WANT TO BE ABLE TO PARK YOUR RIDE AT THE PARK............ "YOU SNOOZE...YOU LOOSE....._


----------



## townbizzness (Mar 25, 2010)

cool sounds good save me a cervesa


----------



## PapaBear2o9 (May 25, 2011)

*CANT WAIT...ILL BE THERE:thumbsup:*


----------



## RAIDER NATION 62 (Nov 17, 2010)

*SON OF A BITCH THATS THE SAME DATE AS OR 35TH ANNIVERSARY I HELLA WANTED TO GO TO THIS TO*


----------



## RAIDER NATION 62 (Nov 17, 2010)

:banghead:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

RAIDER NATION 62 said:


> :banghead:


*35 ANNIVERSARY..OF WHAT HOMIE...??*


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

*T T P T...*:machinegun:


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

RAIDER NATION 62 said:


> *SON OF A BITCH THATS THE SAME DATE AS OR 35TH ANNIVERSARY I HELLA WANTED TO GO TO THIS TO*




_35 ANNIVERSARY???????????_


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

*SLAMZ A BEER....*


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

_4TH ST PARK........DONT BE LEFT OUT HOMIES......_


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

_WHERE ALL THE CENTRAL VALLEY LOWRIDERS AT?

_


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

*TO THE PINCHE TOP....YUP....*


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

*SLAMZ A BEER...YUP*


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

*T T P T*


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

BIGANT007 said:


> _WHERE ALL THE CENTRAL VALLEY LOWRIDERS AT?
> 
> _


*YEA...WE NEED TO KNOW WHICH CAR CLUBZ WILL ATTEND...OR ANY SOLO RIDARZ..WILL ATTEND...ANY QUESTIONZ...CALL ME..AT 209-416-6585....MORE DETAILZ COMING SOON...**OR TERE..AT...312-0761..*


----------



## RAIDER NATION 62 (Nov 17, 2010)

YUP HOMIES NITE*LIFE BEEN AROUND 35 YEARS SO WE WILL BE HAVEING A ANNIVERSARY PARTY FOR THE CULB ON OCT 1 THE SAME DATE :banghead:


BIGANT007 said:


> _35 ANNIVERSARY???????????_


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

*T T P T....*:machinegun:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

RAIDERSEQUAL said:


>


 WUTZ UP HOMIE...TRY AND MAKE IT...IF U CAN..OCT 1....:thumbsup:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

Its in my plans, as long as my car is ready, ill definately be out there:thumbsup:


----------



## townbizzness (Mar 25, 2010)

shit thought it was yesterday whew kool got some time YUP YUP


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

townbizzness said:


> shit thought it was yesterday whew kool got some time YUP YUP


*OCT 1 VATO...*.:biggrin:


----------



## townbizzness (Mar 25, 2010)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> *OCT 1 VATO...*.:biggrin:


  ok koo TOWNBIZZNESS WILL BE THERE


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

*T T P T....*:machinegun:


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

_FASHO HOMIES GONNA BE ALL THE WAY LIVE......

"BE THERE OR BE SQUARE" _


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

*MORE DETAILS COMING SOON....*:thumbsup:


----------



## townbizzness (Mar 25, 2010)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> *OCT 1 VATO...*.:biggrin:


 LETS GET A ROLL CALL GOIN


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

townbizzness said:


> LETS GET A ROLL CALL GOIN


*AS SOON AS WE GET THE FLYER...WE WILL....*:thumbsup:


----------



## dre1400 (May 19, 2010)

Put Latin Style c.c. down...We'll be there...


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

dre1400 said:


> Put Latin Style c.c. down...We'll be there...


* WUTZ UP LATIN STYLE.....KOO...LIKE I SAY....ILL TAKE BLVD CRUZIN...OVER A CARSHOW..ANYTIME....YUP....*:thumbsup:


----------



## hotheadbilly (Sep 5, 2011)

Johnny I think you know my father in law Eddie Cardona he told me about this I am taking him there in my 65 cadlliac looks like its going to be a big turn out


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

hotheadbilly said:


> Johnny I think you know my father in law Eddie Cardona he told me about this I am taking him there in my 65 cadlliac looks like its going to be a big turn out


*O YEA...I KNOW YUR FAMILY....YUP...IT SHOW BE GOOD.....HOWS EDDIE DOING...TELL HIM I SAID QVO*


----------



## hotheadbilly (Sep 5, 2011)

For sure will do he doing good he can't wait for the show


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

hotheadbilly said:


> For sure will do he doing good he can't wait for the show


*DO U HAVE ANY PICZ OF YUR CADDI....POST A PIC....*


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

T T P T


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

*T T P T....*:machinegun:


----------



## hotheadbilly (Sep 5, 2011)

Hope this works trying to post a pic


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

hotheadbilly said:


> Hope this works trying to post a pic


*NICE RIDE ....*:thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

*T T P T....*:machinegun:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

*FLYERZ COMING OUT TOMORROW..*


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> *FLYERZ COMING OUT TOMORROW..*



:thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

*WE NEED TO MAKE THIZ HAPPEN....ALOT OF US MEMBER 4TH ST....SO LETZ DO IT GENTE....YUP*:thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

*T T P T....*:machinegun:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

*SLAMZ A BEER*


----------



## PapaBear2o9 (May 25, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

PapaBear2o9 said:


>


*T T P T*


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

*T T P T....*:machinegun:


----------



## PapaBear2o9 (May 25, 2011)




----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> *PURO OLDIEZ...AND OLD SKOOL MUSIC....NO NEW CRAP ALLOWED..OR U WILL BE ESCORTED OFF THE PARK...*


YUP YUP :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

*T T P T..*


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

*SLAMZ A BEER*


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

*T T P T....*


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)




----------



## RAIDER NATION 62 (Nov 17, 2010)

:fool2: CHOOTTT ITTT :sprint:


----------



## RAIDER NATION 62 (Nov 17, 2010)

WHAT IT DO HOMIES


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

*T T P T....*:machinegun:


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

RAIDER NATION 62 said:


> WHAT IT DO HOMIES



_IT DO WHAT IT DO MY BROTHA FROM ANOTHA MOTHA :wave:_


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

*T T P T....*:machinegun:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

*T T P T....*:machinegun:


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

Bump


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Who's hoppn everybody knows Modesto belongs to kingfish lol naw but seriously I keep hearing about a hop so what's up


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

*T T P T....*:machinegun:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## malo_red_motown (Sep 1, 2010)

IMPALAS CAR CLUB Modesto Chpter will be there


----------



## townbizzness (Mar 25, 2010)

KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 said:


> Who's hoppn everybody knows Modesto belongs to kingfish lol naw but seriously I keep hearing about a hop so what's up


 WE WAITIN ON YOU BRUH ILL HIT U UP SINCE U MOVED


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

sounds like yu all are busy


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

malo_red_motown said:


> IMPALAS CAR CLUB Modesto Chpter will be there


*..OK...KOO.....LETZ DO THIZ..*:thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

408CADDYCREW_G said:


> sounds like yu all are busy


*WUTZ UP HOMIE.....U COMING DOWN TO MOTOWN..*:thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

*TO THE PINCHE TOP.....*:machinegun:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

I'll be there with my chipper we gonna see (what it do) lol


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

*T T P T....*


----------



## hotheadbilly (Sep 5, 2011)

Cadillac Kings will be there


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

:thumbsup:


hotheadbilly said:


> Cadillac Kings will be there


----------



## kalihuztla209 (Jul 22, 2006)

KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 said:


> I'll be there with my chipper we gonna see (what it do) lol



ill be there wit tha fam bam as well homie lookin forward to that as well as Torres Empire this weekend


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

*LOW N SLOW......*:thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

*T T P T....*:machinegun:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

*5 DAYZ AWAY......ARE ALL THE CLUBZ AND SOLO RIDAZ READY.....**LETZ DO THIZ.....FOR ALL THE FAMILIAZ ..., ESPECIIALLY THE KIDZ.......LETZ GIVE THEM A GOOD SHOW..*:thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

*T T P T.....*:machinegun:


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

might drive the 60 through the hood for this one 
lets ride.... time


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

ncridahz said:


> might drive the 60 through the hood for this one
> lets ride.... time


*WUTZ UP HOMIE...KOO....YEA BRING THE 60 OUT....YUP...SEE U THERE..*:thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

*T T P T..*:machinegun:


----------



## MR.1961 (Jul 27, 2010)

MOTOWN CHAPTER WILL BE ROLLING THRU


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

MR.1961 said:


> View attachment 368817
> 
> MOTOWN CHAPTER WILL BE ROLLING THRU


*FIRME....LETZ DO THIZ.....GIVE A GOOD SHOW..TO THE FAMILIAZ AND ESPECIACIALY TO THE KIDZ.....THEY THE NEXT GENERATION OF LOWRIDERZ..*


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

*TO THE PINCHE TOP..*:guns:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

*T T P T....*:guns:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

*GETTING CLOSER.....MEANZ I CANT STAY UP LATE FRIDAY....*


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## kalihuztla209 (Jul 22, 2006)

what time will everyone be getting there


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

kalihuztla209 said:


> what time will everyone be getting there


*IF U WANNA BE IN THE SHOW N SHINE......BE THERE BEFORE 11 AM....THE EARLIER ...THE BETTER SPOT U GET......YUP*


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> *IF U WANNA BE IN THE SHOW N SHINE......BE THERE BEFORE 11 AM....THE EARLIER ...THE BETTER SPOT U GET......YUP*


Is this a show N shine Or BBQ?


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

Mr. Antiguo said:


> Is this a show N shine Or BBQ?


*..YEA..WE WANNA HAVE A LIL SHOW FOR THE GENTE......SO BRING YUR RIDE BRO....*:thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> *..YEA..WE WANNA HAVE A LIL SHOW FOR THE GENTE......SO BRING YUR RIDE BRO....*:thumbsup:



 See you there..


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

Mr. Antiguo said:


> See you there..


*KOO....*:thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

*T T P T..*


----------



## kalihuztla209 (Jul 22, 2006)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> *IF U WANNA BE IN THE SHOW N SHINE......BE THERE BEFORE 11 AM....THE EARLIER ...THE BETTER SPOT U GET......YUP*



shit i wish i had a car to enter im just there to support tha homies and all... but imma be there early to get a decent spot at tha park before it gets packed


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

kalihuztla209 said:


> shit i wish i had a car to enter im just there to support tha homies and all... but imma be there early to get a decent spot at tha park before it gets packed


*KOO..*:thumbsup:


----------



## kalihuztla209 (Jul 22, 2006)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> *KOO..*:thumbsup:



see all there tomorrow.


----------



## MR.1961 (Jul 27, 2010)

GOOD MORNING MOTOWN LOWRIDERS ~ IT LOOKS LIKE ITS GOING TO BE A FIRME DAY TO KICKIT AT 4TH ST PARK


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

GOT THE CAR ALL WASHED ILL SEE YOU GUYS IN A FEW HOURS


----------



## kalihuztla209 (Jul 22, 2006)

dropped81 said:


> GOT THE CAR ALL WASHED ILL SEE YOU GUYS IN A FEW HOURS


TTPT


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

GOOD DAY


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

[IM







G]http://i488.photobucket.com/albums/rr241/CHUY1971/4thStParkModesto072.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## MR.1961 (Jul 27, 2010)

_*







FIRME DAY AT 4TH ST PARK ~ MOTOWN CHAPTER IMPALAS WILL BE DOWN FOR ANYTHING THAT U GENTE PUT TOGEHTER IN THE FUTURE :thumbsup:*_


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

*4TH STREET WAS A.T.M...A TODA MADRE.......YUP..T T P T...*


----------



## townbizzness (Mar 25, 2010)

had a good time lots of nice rides


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

I had a good time with all my gent out there too bad we couldnt do it up like that every weekend good thing for the community, much love to Johnny chingaz, luxurious, most envied, impalas, Born 2 Ryde,aztecas, Motown classics, classic image, skanless,all my boys from wicked ridaz, nokturnal, and everyone else who came thru. Good day in Modesto.


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

:thumbsup:


CHOLOS CAR CLUB said:


> I had a good time with all my gent out there too bad we couldnt do it up like that every weekend good thing for the community, much love to Johnny chingaz, luxurious, most envied, impalas, Born 2 Ryde,aztecas, Motown classics, classic image, skanless,all my boys from wicked ridaz, nokturnal, and everyone else who came thru. Good day in Modesto.


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


CHOLOS CAR CLUB said:


> I had a good time with all my gent out there too bad we couldnt do it up like that every weekend good thing for the community, much love to Johnny chingaz, luxurious, most envied, impalas, Born 2 Ryde,aztecas, Motown classics, classic image, skanless,all my boys from wicked ridaz, nokturnal, and everyone else who came thru. Good day in Modesto.


----------



## MR.1961 (Jul 27, 2010)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> :thumbsup:


*FIRME DAY SITTIN IN THE PARK*


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

*JUST WANNA SAY..MUCH LOVE..TO ALL CARCLUBZ AND SOLO RIDERZ WHO MADE IT TO THE REUNION..YUP..NEXT YEAR ITZ GONNA BE BIGGER....YUP..WE ALL HAD A GOOD TIME....NO DRAMA....THE WAY IT SHOULD BE..YUP....THANX..*:thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

*T T P T.....*:guns:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

*T T P T....*:guns:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

*IF ANYONE HAZ PICZ.....POST THEM OK..KOO......*:thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

*TERRY SANDOVAL IS GONNA POST A VIDEO OF THE 4TH ST REUNION......OK TERRY..IM WAITING..*


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

*T T P T..*


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

[video]Title:Oct 1st 2011 reunion [HD][/video]


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

[video=facebook;10150341264168467]http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=10150341264168467[/video]


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

*WHERE U AT TERRY......*


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

[video=facebook;158902347532885]http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=158902347532885[/video]


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T..


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## RAIDER NATION 62 (Nov 17, 2010)

coo it looks like everybody had a good time oh well ill make next years 4 sure nice pics johnny keep up the good work homie


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

RAIDER NATION 62 said:


> coo it looks like everybody had a good time oh well ill make next years 4 sure nice pics johnny keep up the good work homie


:thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

*YUP....ITS WAS A SUCCESS......IT WAS OFF THE HOOK....**HAD A FIRME TIME....*


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

*T T P T..*:guns:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

*T T P T....*:machinegun:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


>


*FUTURE LOWRIDERZ OF CALIFAZ..YUP..*:thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

[video=facebook;160199917403128]http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=160199917403128[/video]


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

*T T P T....*:guns:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


>


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

*T T P T..*:guns:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

[video=facebook;10150346161063467]http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=10150346161063467[/video]


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

*T T P T..*:guns:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

*T T P T....*:guns:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

*T T P T....*:machinegun:


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)

we will be having a cruise night to help my daughter Angela put her baby to rest Isabella Marie Navejas so all of you that can make it would be great and very much thank full to help me help my daughter put my grand daughter to rest so please make out there check out the cars have some bomb as burgers ohh and they have good prices 99cents burgers so hope to see you all out there thank you Junior AKA Mr_cutty_84 









also will have 50/50 raffle will have trophies as well thank you and hope to see you all there


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

Mr_cutty_84 said:


> we will be having a cruise night to help my daughter Angela put her baby to rest Isabella Marie Navejas so all of you that can make it would be great and very much thank full to help me help my daughter put my grand daughter to rest so please make out there check out the cars have some bomb as burgers ohh and they have good prices 99cents burgers so hope to see you all out there thank you Junior AKA Mr_cutty_84
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*R I P ...BABY ISABELLA....*


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

*T T P T....*:machinegun:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

*T T P T....*


----------

